# BF Heroes 42 3.0 Released!



## buschhans (23. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meets 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I bring to the public eye for the first time a mod for Battlefield 1942 that I've been working on for 2+ years. Only recently did I find out that some leading members of the BFH dev team have indicated that they would be ok with me giving it a mention here. (download link at bottom if you do not want to read all of this post)

Here's my youtube channel with all the videos I have posted that features this mod:
Battlefield Heroes'42 Videos


This mod started out as my "playground" of sorts to bring in my own ideas to Battlefield Heroes without altering the original game (or spamming up the suggestions forum. Tongue). I kept it (mostly) true to the style of heroes but with some "enhancements" of my own design. It soon evolved into a full blown conversion mod that completely transforms BF1942 into the cartoony heroes game we all come to love.

First major difference is that this brings a new perspective to the game: First person shooting.

It was one of the main things that drove me to create this mod. I had wanted to see what this game would be like in first person view. As we all know by now, Battlefield Heroes will always be a third person game.

So now after 2 years of porting objects, maps, vehicles and some of the hand-weapons, v3.0 represents the peak of my BF1942 modding knowledge. While other mods I have made for this game engine like DCU and BF242 are other peoples mods that I brought enhancements to, I built this mod from the ground up. Of coarse most things like textures, meshes, static objects and the like came from Battlefield Heroes, 99% of the coding and extras I've put into the mod were of my own design.

But I alone did all the work in converting all the stuff in Heroes into the classic BF1942 engine with a little outside help here and there in terms of getting content into the mod. (refer to credits in read-me file for sources of some of the stuff I've used in this mod)

Since I essentially built everything up in the mod coding wise, there are relatively few bugs compared to some of the other big mods out there that had full on dev teams. It isn't bug free, but compared a few other mods I had a hand in (BF242 and DCU) it's almost squeaky clean. Tongue

There are a few I'm aware of but feel free to report any you find when trying out the mod. Note that Windows Vista/7 users may have CTD issues. Though it has run fine for me in Windows 7 64-bit, you may need to try running the mod with compatibility settings or in admin mode if you have consistent CTD issues.


Here is what the mod has:

1. All maps as of (excluding a few winter conversions that I did not think was up to par or worth porting over) February 1, 2012 converted and with full singleplayer AND multiplayer support.
2. Realistic night map conversions rendered with 3D Studio Max to produce high quality lightmaps that brings new life to the old BF1942 engine.
3. Weather Fx like snow and rain.
4. All vehicles ported.
5. The basic line up of hand-weapons ported over. Basically all the default weapons are present in the mod including a few of the "dapper" version of the weapons that will make a random appearence in your inventory when you spawn in a map.
6. The soldier meshes from the pre-closed beta era of the BFheroes game. The current soldier meshes used in BFHeroes are a hodge-podge of multiple customization objects that would be nearly impossible to put together in a coherent mesh that would be usable in BF1942.
7. All sound effects (excluding a few effects and vehicle engine sounds) also ported. That includes the new gameplay sound effects from the new CTF game mode and the classic horn sound effects for capturing/losing control points.
8. Some of the major game effects like ambient effects, vehicle smoke/fires, and impact decals also recreated. (some textures used, but the coding was recreated, not ported since BFH's game engine uses a very different coding scheme for it's effects vs BF1942's effect engine)
9. Major reworking of the ingame HUD and menu to make it closer to that of Battlefield Heroes.
10. CTF flags are animated meshes and have custom rigging and animations built by me. They are lifeless in BFheroes, but in my mod, they live and breath in the wind! Big Grin
11. My mod has BOATS. (only in multiplayer though as I have yet to get working AI set up for boats). You can find them in Wicked Wake and Wicked Wake Nights. The transport LCVPs and the "fishing boat from Perilous Port" make an appearance as usable vehicles. The fishing boats even have a cannon on board to keep enemy pirates at bay! Big Grin
10. Many other small details that would just take too much time to list off here.


Here's what the mod DOES NOT have:

1. Super/Uber versions of handweapons and "modern" weapons (excluding the m249/PKM which is now present in the mod as a stationary weapon for vehicles). I have no plans what so ever to port these handweapons. The ones the mod now has are enough. BF1942 has a slew of modern stuff like Desert Combat, as such it isn't the focus of this mod.
2. Exotic widgets/abilities. Things like hero shield and blasting strike to name a few just won't work in BF1942 due to the age of the game engine. I ported things that could be made to work in BF1942. That's all there is too it.
3. Hero customization. Don't ask for this. Will never work in BF1942. Another engine limitation. That and my mod isn't geared towards the level of customization that BFH has. If you want to dress up your heroes and such, use the real game for that. Tongue
4. Radical new features/vehicles not present in the real game. Sorry, no helicopters or spaceships. If BFH doesn't have it, my mod won't have it. There are some few rare exceptions like night/winter conversions of maps not present in the real game and the ice sheet in Perilous Port Winter, but I won't stray too far from what the official game has. If something makes it's way into the official game, then of coarse I will work to bring it to my mod as well.
5. 100% accurate recreation of the game's lighting and vegetation. Two major things with this mod that will differ from the real game. One, the lighting isn't exact. My new revamped DDS format lightmapping takes things much closer then they were before, but don't expect it to be spot on. As for the trees....sorry about that, nothing I can do. BF1942 does support leaf sprites with it's treeMesh system, but the BFH trees just won't work in BF1942 as it is now. The sprite system freaks out and CTDs the game with all my attempts to make it work. Either faulty 3DS Scripts or engine limitations are to blame. Most likely it's how the sprite meshes are UVMapped that doesn't agree with how BF1942 is used to doing things. Tongue
6. Rockets in HoTH maps (Midnight Mayhem being the only one) don't launch when the round ends. BF1942 has no way of scripting this. So have no plans on making that work. This is also why am not adding HoTH mode to any other maps other then Midnight Mayhem.
7. Classic BF1942 maps like Berlin, El Alamein to name a few. Adding these maps to the mod is more then possible. I just lack the assets needed to do this. I do not have the mesh creation skills nor the texturing skills needed to make all the vanilla BF1942 statics with the BFH cartoony look needed for them to be used in the mod. I am working on using BFH statics on El Alamein for recreation of the map, but that's about as far as I go. El Alamein is not ready for v3.0 and is far from finished. Don't expect this map to appear for quite some time.
8. 90% of the customization items. Porting the thousands+ different items that are in BFHeroes into BF1942 would be both impractical and ridicules. Ignoring the fact that the BF1942 engine lacks the customization features of BFH, converting all those items into the mod is just a waste of time and isn't a focus of my mod. I did a few of them to improve the aesthetics of the mod, but not much beyond that.



Change log for v3.0:

1. Added new winter ambiance to non night winter maps.
2. Added new maps: Wicked Wake and Perilous Port.
3. Added more static objects. (for use in Wicked Wake and possible future maps)
4. Added new ambient sound effects for Wicked Wake and Royal Rumble.
5. Added invisible weapon to Soccer Ball widget that will allow players to "kick" the ball by right clicking while aiming at it (with the Soccer Ball widget equipped that is).
6. Re-did most lightmaps for most maps. Now uses DDS format lightmaps with better lighting to look more like BFH.
7. Re-sized level thumbnail frame and level thumbnail. Level thumbnails regenerated for all maps to account for this change.
8. Major retweak of damage system for all weapons.
9. Redid lightcone mesh of the lighthouse on night maps.
10. Added new boat vehicles for both teams on Wicked Wake. A converted LVCP (skins courtasy of Christhian from GFMod dev team) for small transport and a converted version of the boats from Perilous Port for use as mobile base spawns.
11. Flags on fishing boat vehicle (for Royal team only) have been animated to sway in the wind. Big Grin
12. Improved detail in water textures. Added some small random pixal noise to the watertemp texture and saved it as two different textures. (each with a different pattern). This will allow me to turn on water layer scrolling and it adds more definition to the water without losing the cartoony look of the water. ;D
13. Added alternate uniform colors for body and legs. Will be randomized in manner similar to customization items.
14. Added new CTF Flags and flagbase from new BFH CTF mode recently added to the real game.
15. New boat vehicles will now have cannons mounted on a modified mesh copied from the AA stationary weapon.
16. Added Winter conversion of Perilous Port. Added custom made ice mesh to have part of the water frozen over for a unique gameplay element.
17. Added updated CTF game-mode sound effects for capture flag events.
18. Fixed missing child object CTD on new soldier templates for Midnight Mayhem.
19. Added LCVP as transport boats in CTF/TDM/Conquest modes for Wicked Wake. (LCVPs will NOT be available in singleplayer!)
20. Ported M249 and PKM as stationary weapons for the LCVP and the gunner position of the tanks. New sound effects for this weapon also ported over.


Requirements:

One main thing you will need is Battlefield 1942. If you don't have it, just go out and buy a copy. It's ultra cheap now and is a classic. No reason for you not to have it. Tongue

Also make sure you have it patched with the last of the patches they released for it. Punkbuster should also be updated (though you will need to find the manual updater for it as Punkbuster no longer provides update files for BF1942)


Download links:

Client Installer:
http://www.battlefieldsingleplayer.com/apachethunder/BFH42_Setup_v3.exe

Non-installer version for advanced users. extract to the mods folder of your Battlefield 1942 game installation:
http://www.battlefieldsingleplayer.com/apachethunder/bfheroes_v3_client.rar

Server files: (only server admins who have dedicated servers need these)
http://www.battlefieldsingleplayer.com/apachethunder/bfheroes42_v3_serverfiles.rar

Please note this mod is not meant as a replacement to the real thing! It's geared for those who wish to play heroes offline when there is no internet or when they are taking a brake from the battlefield!

My mod is a separate entity from that of Battlefield Heroes and is not supported nor endorsed by EA/Dice and while the mod does support multiplayer, all matches that occur are NOT ranked and will not be tracked. Stats acquired in this mod have no impact on stats in the official game. Just a heads up to the newbies out there. 

(Quelle: battlefieldheroes.com, bfh42.ucoz.com)
(Reporter: hgklan.plusboard.de)


----------



## buschhans (27. Februar 2012)

Was haltet ihr von einem "BF Heroes 42 3.0" Release Event?
Momentan steht der in CONQUEST laufende Pixel Fighter Server Online IP:


Pixel-Fighter.com Heroes 3.0

83.169.10.99:14567


Vorschläge zu einem Termin von euch erwünscht?


----------



## grorg (8. März 2012)

Das Spiel ist doch immer noch reinstes Pay2Win ..... 
Da kosten sogar die Verbände zum heilen pro Stück.


----------



## buschhans (11. März 2012)

grorg schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist doch immer noch reinstes Pay2Win .....
> Da kosten sogar die Verbände zum heilen pro Stück.



Oh nein, es handelt sich um eine Battlefield 1942 Mod, BF Heroes wurde darauf convertiert, beziehungsweise neugebaut.
Wenn du Battlefield 1942 besitzt, kannst du diese Mod kostenlos laden und spielen.
Sie wurde von Moddern für Spieler gemacht, also von Spiele Visionären.
Diese Mod kannst du auch im Singleplayer spielen.
Die Mod ist ohne nervige bezahlinhalte.
Hab hier mal die deutsche News dazu angehängt.
Vielleicht kommt es dann auch nicht zu missverständnissen.
Ist ja auch ein deutsches Forum.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die letzte große News zur Konvertierung von Battlefield Heroes für BF1942 (Heroes'42) liegt mittlerweile schon einige Monate zurück. Entwickler
Apache Thunder war in dieser Zeit jedoch nicht untätig und hat vor wenigen Tagen die vorerst letzte Version seiner Mod veröffentlicht

  Download Battlefield Heroes für BF 1942 v3.0 Client Installer (1,2 GB)

Download Battlefield Heroes für BF 1942 v3.0 Client Non-Installer (1,1 GB)

Download Battlefield Heroes für BF 1942 v3.0 Server (29 MB)

*Neue Maps und Detailverbesserungen*

Neben vielen optischen Verbesserungen sind die beiden neuen Maps *Wicked Wake* (eine Konvertierung der BFH-Version des Battlefield-Dauerbrenners) und *Perilous Port* die größten Neuerungen der neuen Version. Zur letztgenannten Map findet ihr unterhalb dieser Zeilen ein Gameplay-Video, dass ein Gefecht mit Bots auf dieser Karte zeigt. Ebenfalls in Videoform festgehalten ist die Integration von Schiffen in Heroes'42, welche im Vergleich zum originalen BFH auch fahrbar sind. Wer sich für das komplette Changelog interessiert, findet dieses wie immer in der Beschreibung der Downloads hinterlegt.

*Heroes meets Classic*

Obwohl diese Version den vorerst letzten Release darstellt, hat Apache Thunder zwei Bilder veröffentlicht, die Arbeiten an einer Konvertierung der BF1942-Map El Alamein zeigen. Der Modder hat allerdings ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass die Karte noch weit von einer Fertigstellung entfernt ist und vorerst nicht mit einem Release zu rechnen ist.


*Zwei Videos:*
[flash width=250 height=250]http://www.youtube.com/v/CmCWA2Pm5C0?version=3&hl=de_DE[/flash]

[flash width=250 height=250]http://www.youtube.com/v/ZX2aIyJFKmA?version=3&hl=de_DE[/flash]

*Zwei Maps zu El Alamein (WIP):*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Quelle: bfgames.net)


----------



## grorg (20. März 2012)

Oh, dann will ich mal nichts gesagt haben .
Hab leider kein 1942, wieso nicht für BF2 gemoddet wurde werde ich aber wohl nie erfahren ... wär grafisch wohl deutlich besser - oder ist BF2 nicht so gut zu modden?

/e hab mir die Videos mal angeschaut, man ist das hässlich ... und sieht auch überhaupt nicht aus wie BF:Heroes.


----------



## shippy74 (20. März 2012)

Comic bleibt Comic da wird die grafik sich nicht viel ändern, denk ich und BF1942 bekommste mit den ganzen Erweiterungen günstig im Handel, ich finds cool, werd mir das mal ansehen..


----------



## grorg (20. März 2012)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Comic bleibt Comic da wird die grafik sich nicht viel ändern


Du weisst schon, dass der GrafikSTIL rein gar nichts mit der GrafilQUALITÄT zu tun hat??

Die Texturen haben bestenfalls Gameboy-Niveau.


----------



## bismarck-online (29. März 2012)

naja mich hat das Spiel nicht lange gefesselt, sobald man jemandne gegenüber steht der für upgrades zahlt ist man eh am arsch...Pay2Win halt jep


----------

